# Mines #34 - January 2011



## sYnc_below (Feb 24, 2011)

No names, no locations, just pictures of somewhere. Don't ask for locations because I won't tell you, just enjoy the shots 

Sadly I have photographic proof that items are being stolen/damaged from these places, I suspect by idiot 'tourists' who show up, know nothing about the location, come poorly equipped, bum to their mates they have 'done' the whole place then take a 'souvenir' on the way out...

(In case you are curious the Tesco bag was full of lazy peoples rubbish I was collecting to take out  )


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2011)

very nice looking mine that


----------



## night crawler (Feb 24, 2011)

Like the first one. Must admit I think I'd find it creepy going roound there.


----------



## krela (Feb 24, 2011)

Lovely photography, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tocsin Bang....shouldn't you be Cillit Bang...."one squirt and the dirt is gone"  Nice pics Tocsin, maybe if I invest in Waders, Hardhat and a set of balls you would show me round one of these one day


----------



## sYnc_below (Feb 24, 2011)

msaunder1972 said:


> maybe if I invest in Waders, Hardhat and a set of balls you would show me round one of these one day



Anytime you like bud, waders aren't necessary...I go looking for deep water but it can be avoided, balls aren't a requirement either, as long as you aren't scared of the dark you'll be fine


----------



## tommo (Feb 24, 2011)

great set of pics there of a lovely mine


----------



## King Al (Feb 24, 2011)

The colours down there are amazing! beautiful pics tocsin


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 25, 2011)

great stuff. Love the apparently haphazard jumble of girders keeping the roof up.


----------



## sYnc_below (Feb 25, 2011)

borntobemild said:


> Love the apparently haphazard jumble of girders keeping the roof up.



They might look haphazard but serve a purpose, back in the day they would have been able to hear a 'squeeze' if things started to move. 

Every know and again roof supports were misplaced as the following shot shows


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome pictures mate, really enjoyed his thread


----------



## Bunker Bill (Mar 3, 2011)

Great pic's, some fantastic colours you've captured there


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome - making me want to do the underground stuff more and more. Chalk mines don't seem to be enough anymore


----------



## Parkus. (Mar 3, 2011)

Good stuff, some wonderful colours going on. Although it's strange that there is such a build up of sand on the floor, as if it were turbulent?


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 3, 2011)

really amazing colours, thanks


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellant shots Toc.


----------



## sYnc_below (Mar 4, 2011)

Parkus. said:


> Good stuff, some wonderful colours going on. Although it's strange that there is such a build up of sand on the floor, as if it were turbulent?



In some places they are really 'tidy' but in others there is spoil piled up all over the place, usually in worked out headings that were no longer in use.


----------



## gingrove (Mar 4, 2011)

Great place! Fantastic pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## darrenwindle (Mar 4, 2011)

awsome shots there... I like the whole range if colours there


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 5, 2011)

Fabulous photos and looks a great place. Such a shame that stuff's going missing...the odd remains like that really bring to mind the people that worked the mine.
Cheers.


----------

